# Trouble with 'modprobe yenta_socket'

## Michal

With a lot of difficulty I have been trying to get my wireless card working with my laptop.  I followed a number of tutorials to try and help and so far I am getting stuck when trying to use 'modprobe yenta_socket'  I get the following error:

```
/lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r5/kernel/drivers/pcmcia/yenta_socket.o: init_module: No such device

Hint: insmod errors can be caused by incorrect module parameters, including invalid IO or IRQ parameters.

      You may find more information in syslog or the output from dmesg

/lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r5/kernel/drivers/pcmcia/yenta_socket.o: insmod /lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r5/kernel/drivers/pcmcia/yenta_socket.o failed

/lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r5/kernel/drivers/pcmcia/yenta_socket.o: insmod yenta_socket failed
```

Any ideas about how to fix this step?  It would really help.

Thanks

----------

## Dracnor

Is this with the LiveCD?  Because yenta_socket does not work properly with it -- use knoppix.

If you are configuring the kernel you need to enable 

```
General Setup --> PCMCIA/CardBus Support
```

add as a module, then you should be able to modprobe "yenta_socket".  Depending on your wireless card you probably are going to want the iwconfig-tools.  BTW, if you emerge pcmcia-cs then you don't need the PCMCIA/CardBus support enabled in the kernal.

bdp

----------

## Michal

No, this is not from the LiveCD, but I am still having problems.

I have already enabled PCMCIA/CarbBus Support in the Kernel configuration but get the same error.  Also, I am not sure if this is a problem, but I have also emerged both pcmcia-cs and wireless-tools.  Will there be any conflicts with those?

Finally, what is knoppix and how would I use that? 

Thanks

----------

## Dracnor

Michal, 

What kind of wireless card is this?  

After every compilation of the kernel, you need to re-emerge pcmcia-cs.  There is no conflict with pcmcia-cs and wireless-tools. 

What kind of error messages are you receiving? (The same as before?)

I have my wireless cards working without modprobing yenta_socket, I just use pcmcia-cs.  You can take a look at dmesg for more information about the card.  You're going to need to set the interface up for either dhcp or a static IP address, and set up your ESSID, keys, etc. in wireless.opts.  

As far as knoppix goes check out http://www.knoppix.com/.

----------

## Michal

It's a Dlink DWL-650+

I have re-emerged pcmcia-cs after I compiled my kernel.  Same problem though.  What should my wireless.opts file look like for my configuration, I am using dhcp but I have encryption key I need to specify.  

So far, I am using modprobe acx100sta that will recognize the card but when I try iwconfig, it just says no wireless extensions.

and then it hangs when I try to run 'dhcpcd eth1'

Also, I have read about putting in orinoco_cs into the wireless config file for my card, but at start up I get a whole bunch of errors that just repeat saying:

```
cardmgr[1379]: error in file 'config' line 1136: unknown device 'orinoco_cs'

cardmgr[1379]: error in file 'config' line 1140: unknown device 'orinoco_cs'

cardmgr[1379]: error in file 'config' line 1144: unknown device 'orinoco_cs'

cardmgr[1379]: error in file 'config' line 1148: unknown device 'orinoco_cs'

cardmgr[1379]: error in file 'config' line 1152: unknown device 'orinoco_cs'
```

any more ideas??  Thanks

----------

## Dracnor

Your wireless.opts file should be altered to have

ESSID="YOURLAN"

MODE="Managed" #or ="Adhoc"

KEY="s:YOURKEY"

That's really all you will need.  Restart pcmcia when you're done altering.  Of course if you don't have any wireless extension in iwconfig, it probably won't work anyway.   

Have you compiled pcmcia support in the kernel (cardbus?).  You need to take these out when you emerge pcmcia-cs.  Is the DLink DWL-650+ even supported by pcmcia-cs??

Let us know.  

bdp

----------

## Michal

I have set the wireless.opts file as you suggested, but when I try to set the wireless extensions using iwconfig I get the following error:

```
Error for wireless request "Set ESSID" (8B1A) :

      SET failed on device eth1 ; Operation not supported.
```

Also, I took out the cardbus support in the kernel before I emerged pcmcia-cs.  So, once again I am fresh out of ideas.  

Any further suggestions?

Thanks

----------

## ctford0

The Dlink 650+ is only supported by a binary driver (acx100) and that driver is not compatible with the pcmcia-cs drivers.  The 650+ series is not a prisim chipset, it is the TI chipset that only has a binary driver avaliable (see link below).  The thing that you want to first accomplish is to get your pcmcia working without using the pcmcia-cs drivers.  It could be that your machine will not work with yenta.  Take a look at my comments near the end of the first page of this post.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=60672&highlight=

I want to warn you, I worked for almost 3 days getting this card to work so don't be discouraged.  I also want to mention that it really doesnt work that well after it is working.  You sort of have to persuade it into working, however there is ample documentation on how to get it to work.

Trying searching around for others with your same laptop to see which pcmcia modules they are using.  For me I ended up just compiling only PCMCIA Suport and Cardbus directly into my kernel (not modules) without any pcmcia-cs drivers.

If you can get the pcmcia slots to work there is a new ebuild, masked right now, for just the pcmcia-cs-tools.  This includes the cardmgr and cardctl which are really the only things you need from pcmcia-cs anyway.  From some of the info that I read on the web while trying to get this card working pcmcia-cs is on the way out and the kernel drivers are the way of the future.  Some devs even stated not to develop things to work with pcmcia-cs unless absolutely necessary.

Good luck....

chris

----------

